# Minecraft-client



## BlueCoder (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not much of a gamer. But I keep seeing references to Minecraft so I decided I needed to indulge in a little geek culture. I compiled an installed the port just run. It starts up and runs it's "loader" program just fine. But I can't seem to be able to login.

I signed up on the website for one of the new style accounts that use an email address as a username. I am able to login at minecraft.net just fine. But from the game I can't login, I keep getting "login failed".

Any clues?


----------



## danvari (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe that has sth. something to do with the Java version you are using. Try using linux-sun-jdk (disable NATIVE_LIBS in games/minecraft-client). I read about people complaining about that issue.

By the way: You are using nvidia? If you succeed in running Minecraft (no black screen issue) with native java, please let me know. I need to run linux-sun in order to get Minecraft working.


----------



## BlueCoder (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll try that but the port looks like should work. It uses java 6. And the loader screen which is in java comes up looking perfectly fine. I did a quick tcpdump and it also appears to be talking to an ec2 amazon server when it tries to login.

I also read about login problems as well but that seems to have more to do with the change between account types which since I have a new account shouldn't affect me.

And where did you find other references about using linux java? I already had found the one for the knitting/cat womans blog. Adorable cats. Are there other references to doing it that way that I missed?


----------



## RichardM (Feb 18, 2013)

If the login fails you should see a "play offline" button. This would at least allow you to get into Minecraft and create worlds etc. However, I think I had to copy ~/.minecraft from an existing linux user that had been using Minecraft before "play offline" would work. However, it's been working fine in FreeBSD since then.


----------

